# 12 eco lower louvers



## TintGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

Okay so I got my lightbar in yesterday and in order for it to fit in the lower bumper i removed the lower louver and cut half of the second one. It fits and looks good but now it's kicking a code. I'm not concerned over the .5mpg ill be losing with the louvers not in. Just want that light out and wondering if you guys know of a way I can fool the sensor or get rid of it. 

Thanks boys. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is the rest of the louver still functional? Maybe its hanging up and causing the light.


----------



## TintGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

I took a look and the only louver I left in there was the very top one. the middle is what causes the top and bottom one to move. I figured that if I left the motor plugged in it wouldn't matter since the motor instill operational, but I may have to try and fab something to keep the middle piece moving and semi operational.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I think that is your issue then.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The control for this is in the fuel pump. To get rid of the code you need to replace the fuel pump. The side effect of doing this is you'll get three gallons back in your gas tank.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TintGuy said:


> I took a look and the only louver I left in there was the very top one. the middle is what causes the top and bottom one to move. I figured that if I left the motor plugged in it wouldn't matter since the motor instill operational, but I may have to try and fab something to keep the middle piece moving and semi operational.


This tells me that the sensor is on the opposite end from the motor control.


----------



## TintGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh yeah that would make sense. I guess i will have to pull the bumper again and see if we can get that light out. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## TintGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

Okay update. 

I took the bumper off took a look and where the fin is attached to the motor. I cut it so it's in the slot and when the motor tells it to open/close it gives it resistance. 

I did that and got a guy to clear the light (fuel pump related) and went for a drive. Got the engine up to normal operating temp and varied speeds from 80kmh to 160kmh (lol) 

Went on about a half hour drive and no light yet. Ill post a picture tomorrow when it is light out. 

Thanks everyone for their input 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> The control for this is in the fuel pump. To get rid of the code you need to replace the fuel pump. The side effect of doing this is you'll get three gallons back in your gas tank.


Fuel pump module of a non eco. It's tucked away in the trunk lining somewhere and about $69-$80. Some said it's plug and play and others said a dealer needed to reprogram it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fuel pump is actually inside the gas tank. You have to drop the gas tank to swap this pump out.


----------



## TintGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

Going to look into this today as I work for a Chevy dealer we should be able to come up with something. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## TintGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

Saw a similar post on the CruzeTalk Facebook page and a guy said if you change out the relay from a non Eco Cruze it will quit kicking codes. So I have my relay on order and ill put it in when I get back to town on Wensday and that should fix it for sure.... I hope


----------

